# Your favorite you tube



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

My all time fav.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

haha


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg5NPJ0_iEk...feature=related


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I love these vids, but here is a good one out of the collection.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AS fan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg5NPJ0_iEk...feature=related


wow hahahahaha
thats hilarious
how the hell does that happen?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick G said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg5NPJ0_iEk...feature=related


wow hahahahaha
thats hilarious
how the hell does that happen?
[/quote]

I have no idea but that is def one of the funniest ones on youtube for car people like me lol i say doing something like that takes talent and lots of tears because i would cry after messing up a car like that.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

[quote name='Avatar~God' post='2264597' date='Oct 1 2008, 09:58 PM']I love these vids, but here is a good one out of the collection.

<i love the end with Mr. Rogers Thats some funny sh*t!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Want to know when your ballin? When your doin it big like this guy


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Chick getting OWNED by a desert eagle


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Fat kid owned by diving board


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Kielbasi Queen:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Kielbasi Queen:






Props for the Classic Stern!!!

Oh the memories of the amazing CH9 show!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam heavy into beetle juice AKA lester green ive bought his dvd's ,and watched over probably 50 of his videos on you tube in the last year,( i ve actually watched so many i am still waiting for new ones as we speak) but this one sticks in my head the most fav, BEETLE JUICE IS ONE BAD MOTHA for all you dwarf lovers this beetz for you

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THE RAP SONG IS SUNG BY? i still have not found that out

beetle juice---The Original Gangsta

ill bet you this little dude in his 8 years of stardom has made more money and see more fame than any other handicap in the world ever..beet is totally original


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT THE RAP SONG IS SUNG BY? i still have not found that out

The song is sung by, T.I. (What you know)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

friggin sweet,, is the rest of his raps as good as this one... he can flow like billy ocean man...ive never hard a raper string his words to gather this good in a long time


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Riot in Montreal 2003.
The Exploited (punk band) couldn't make it to their show. A riot started. The lyrics of the song (Chaos is my life) and the images are meant to go together...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Moondemon said:


> Riot in Montreal 2003.
> The Exploited (punk band) couldn't make it to their show. A riot started. The lyrics of the song (Chaos is my life) and the images are meant to go together...


What a bunch of f****t's man, it sucks seeing these guys destroying random peoples cars and businesses. Ruins people's lives


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cue--- i think beatlejuice is dead.....


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

if its the same beatjuice from the stern show then no he's not


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> cue--- i think beatlejuice is dead.....


naw bro as of 2006 " the angry dwarf hank died i think it was 2006 but i m real not sure unless beet died in the last 9 months he is vary much alive,,, beet is for ever ,, in the 1950's a dude with the same problem as beet has lived for 80 years preforming in America in freak shows ,,beet has no health problems besides his head and his size


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oh ok, it was hank the angry dwarf that i was confusing him with.... my bad.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

what what

my buddy


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


>


you guys are f*cking up my Steeler moment








Goddam I wish we had a Lambert still playing.. Minus all the gay rules like head to heads


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Russell Brand when he was on coke alot


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm An Ugly Girl (Anti Barbie Song) Version 2


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lyle said:


> what what
> 
> my buddy


What What in the Butt...agreed one of the funniest I've ever seen


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheney's Got a Gun


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

music funnys are my fav youtube videos werid al style songs make me laugh,,, ice froggy frog was one of my fav videos because before i found you tube i had the song on a burned off cd and when i seen the video i was blown away,,,


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nevermind, I figured out how to embed the vid.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Leroy Jenkins!
> 
> Btw, how do you embed vids?


auto line at the bottom..


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Ren and Stimpy are Gay!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Someone I used to work with, while drunk on a train


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


>


whats the deal with that video anyways hes just a white rapper right...? i dont understand why so many have downloaded his video,,,


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr Men (adult version)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cueball said:


>


whats the deal with that video anyways hes just a white rapper right...? i dont understand why so many have downloaded his video,,,
[/quote]
no, he is a comedian... and its hilarious......
"i make pretty good spaghetti sauce, muthafucka"


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick G said:


>


whats the deal with that video anyways hes just a white rapper right...? i dont understand why so many have downloaded his video,,,
[/quote]
no, he is a comedian... and its hilarious......
"i make pretty good spaghetti sauce, muthafucka"
[/quote]

^^^i love that vid







thats some funny sh*t

Very funny monkey


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

RUNNIN' WITH THE BEATLES


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

cueball said:


> cue--- i think beatlejuice is dead.....


naw bro as of 2006 " the angry dwarf hank died i think it was 2006 but i m real not sure unless beet died in the last 9 months he is vary much alive,,, beet is for ever ,, in the 1950's a dude with the same problem as beet has lived for 80 years preforming in America in freak shows ,,beet has no health problems besides his head and his size
[/quote]

I got a signed picture of beet in a purple pimp suit. You used to be able to goto his website and just send a letter asking for one, so I did it. I remember Howard asking him 'beet, what's 2+2?' beet would say 'uuum blue, blue na red'.

I though beet had died also, I know a few of the wack pack has died I thought I remember beetle juice dying of heart attack or something. I have a video to of him at his house I order off his site about 5yrs ago. I know hank died, and slow eric, and that david koresh rocker funny dude too. Weird how they all died so soon.

Here's my fav YouTube vid

Jaidon Codrington's Punch Out!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Gotta have the classics

butt rocket

runnin machine

And my favorite
rated r for language


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

fricken kids

ricers beware


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

This is the reaction I imagine people have when they get banned from p-fury.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> This is the reaction I imagine people have when they get banned from p-fury.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> This is the reaction I imagine people have when they get banned from p-fury.


HOF video


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> cue--- i think beatlejuice is dead.....


naw bro as of 2006 " the angry dwarf hank died i think it was 2006 but i m real not sure unless beet died in the last 9 months he is vary much alive,,, beet is for ever ,, in the 1950's a dude with the same problem as beet has lived for 80 years preforming in America in freak shows ,,beet has no health problems besides his head and his size
[/quote]

I got a signed picture of beet in a purple pimp suit. You used to be able to goto his website and just send a letter asking for one, so I did it. I remember Howard asking him 'beet, what's 2+2?' beet would say 'uuum blue, blue na red'.

I though beet had died also, I know a few of the wack pack has died I thought I remember beetle juice dying of heart attack or something. I have a video to of him at his house I order off his site about 5yrs ago. I know hank died, and slow eric, and that david koresh rocker funny dude too. Weird how they all died so soon.

[/quote]
nope beets alive hes got good doctors ,i believe your talking about jolliedwarf.com right..? i think thats off the net now i have not been able to go on that web site in a year,hey whos slow eric,,, i ve never herd of that guy you sure you don't mean high pitched eric..?i watch a lot of stern now days believe me if beet was dead there would have been a lot of memorially things for him ,he made howard a lot of f*cking money,, if beet had his own talk show he would put howard right out of the room man howard is nothing with out beets side show antics #1 WACK PACKER ...hey ill send you a pm,,,cool another stern show fan


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

"I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!" 
Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

The first time I watched this, I was thinking "No way. He's not gonna do it. Nobody could be that stupid.....oh sh*t he IS that stupid!!"


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

for the boxing fans
can someone please embed it for me


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

red neck games rule,,,


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

sapir said:


> for the boxing fans
> can someone please embed it for me


i suck at the interweb


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here sonicrx, I will imbed your favorite for you since you are to embarrassed to!! Your Welcome Vince!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Here sonicrx, I will imbed your favorite for you since you are to embarrassed to!! Your Welcome Vince!


haha that will lock the thread for sure ass gasket.... that was home vid your dad sent me last week. it was takin before you were concieved.lol yuck that still makes me sick i think i am going to go cut my eyes out. you went looking for this??? shame shame


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> Here sonicrx, I will imbed your favorite for you since you are to embarrassed to!! Your Welcome Vince!


haha that will lock the thread for sure ass gasket.... that was home vid your dad sent me last week. it was takin before you were concieved.lol yuck that still makes me sick i think i am going to go cut my eyes out. you went looking for this??? shame shame
[/quote]

I just typed in gay guy on you tube LOL! I just wanted you to see it. I know how much you like it and it brings back your gay past memories LOL


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Here sonicrx, I will imbed your favorite for you since you are to embarrassed to!! Your Welcome Vince!


haha that will lock the thread for sure ass gasket.... that was home vid your dad sent me last week. it was takin before you were concieved.lol yuck that still makes me sick i think i am going to go cut my eyes out. you went looking for this??? shame shame
[/quote]

I just typed in gay guy on you tube LOL! I just wanted you to see it. I know how much you like it and it brings back your gay past memories LOL
[/quote]

there is no i in you so you looked it up for you(I) not me, and now you have the words gay guy emmbedded on your pc search. who had the gay memories now???? haha that still is the nastiest think i have seen this year


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Boobah said:


>


thanks bro


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Ron White Flying






Ron White on the Blue Collar Comedy Tour (Part 2)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

more beetle juice

i had to do it ,,,,

watch 1.32 and the part ware he gets so mad he cant get his head phones on,,lol 3.34


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

No not high pitched Eric. The rocker guy is Kenneth Kallenbach he died. There was a guy named slow Eric or slow something that was cool as hell he always seem stoned, he just talked super slow he died. I'm 100% sure Crackhead Bob is dead also, wiki isn't up to date so you can't check there. I thought I heard a news report Beet died but guess not. I'm a huge fan of Beet the home video is crazy it shows him riding a pocket bike chopper down the road and him working out n stuff at his house.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

cueball said:


> more beetle juice
> 
> i had to do it ,,,,
> 
> watch 1.32 and the part ware he gets so mad he cant get his head phones on,,lol 3.34


lol i just watched to whole video its funny, beetlejuice is a good guy


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea the vid at the end he's holdin up. He's wearin a superman costume on it thats the DVD i got.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Kids, Don't Play With Guns


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Somebody just emailed me this one......Epic Fail.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> This is the reaction I imagine people have when they get banned from p-fury.


ALL FURFAGS MUST DIE!!SHIFT


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

Fish sticks fish sticks gimme gimme gimme lemme have some!!!!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

If you watch this 100 times you will still laugh


----------



## Ryan4321 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

George Bush impersonation (I love Frank Caliendo he is so funny)


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Frank Caliendo awesome impersonations






frank caliendo (John Madden)


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

dude thats gold







^^^^


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hella dumb chicks!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Puff said:


>


It's funny the music kinda goes with the dancing in you avatar


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> "I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!"
> Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


" you have a firm grasp of the obvious " ok grammer bitch i don't care man...no one is taking it personally that i foul up in my spelling ( so its no a real problem) go f*ck yourself but"stay classy dip sh*t.. if you don t like my spelling um gonna really f*ck you people up from now on....hope you like what i got in store.. f*ck dick


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

cueball said:


> "I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!"
> Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


" you have a firm grasp of the obvious " ok grammer bitch i don't care man...no one is taking it personally that i foul up in my spelling ( so its no a real problem) go f*ck yourself but"stay classy dip sh*t.. if you don t like my spelling um gonna really f*ck you people up from now on....hope you like what i got in store.. f*ck dick
[/quote]

puff puff give


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

going to puff right now( i ain't passing sh*t) its all me up in hurrrrrrr when i wake up in the morning i would just like to shake some of you kids till your heads fall off like ken dolls.."i get so fumed when i wake up and ain't high and read disss posts on me! Christ um a cool cat i have one downfall ,,,, ..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

cueball said:


> "I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!"
> Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


" you have a firm grasp of the obvious " ok grammer bitch i don't care man...no one is taking it personally that i foul up in my spelling ( so its no a real problem) go f*ck yourself but"stay classy dip sh*t.. if you don t like my spelling um gonna really f*ck you people up from now on....hope you like what i got in store.. f*ck dick
[/quote]
Hey genius, it's a quote from the vid I posted. But seriously dude, you need to put the pipe down.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> Fish sticks fish sticks gimme gimme gimme lemme have some!!!!!


Retarded!

Look at this chick???
Whats wrong with kids


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> "I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!"
> Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


" you have a firm grasp of the obvious " ok grammer bitch i don't care man...no one is taking it personally that i foul up in my spelling ( so its no a real problem) go f*ck yourself but"stay classy dip sh*t.. if you don t like my spelling um gonna really f*ck you people up from now on....hope you like what i got in store.. f*ck dick
[/quote]

Abit over the top Cue-

Next outburst like this will cost you a time out....Keep it clean or take it to pm next time....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why,,lol by me saying um gonna f*ck people up....? by that i harmlessly ment Example: R u going 2 the party un qoute..

i am not hard up that i am going to E thug everyone fool,,,

you mods are retarded,, you remind me of in school ware the bullies punching the nerd, gets away with it and the nerd jumps up and says ouch, then the teacher sends the nerd to the office.. theres so much down hill traveling crap on this site f*ck it ban me if you wish if thats the case...

i am frankly sick of this site its changed so much in the last year,,,

p-fury has turned into a non-stop hate rant like the youtube comments,,you MODS better do something about it,, i cant even get people to respond to normal animal help topics any more,, this flow of new members has trashed the site


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can agree that it sure seems like there is an agenda from some members to completely trash this forum. Pretty pathetic we have come to this point. How we got every ethug to hang out in our lounge is amazing. 
This seems to happen once a year or so...we have a group of members that will trash members, moderators...whoever. Then they will start their own forum and install the exact same rules we try to maintain on this forum. The will outright ban people for speaking out&#8230;or talking bad about their forum or the staff&#8230;but yet they expect our staff to sit back and allow them to trash other members.

I guess I dont understand why people cant just be civil to one another......why do people need to prove something on a website....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I can agree that it sure seems like there is an agenda from some members to completely trash this forum. Pretty pathetic we have come to this point. How we got every ethug to hang out in our lounge is amazing.
> This seems to happen once a year or so...we have a group of members that will trash members, moderators...whoever. Then they will start their own forum and install the exact same rules we try to maintain on this forum. The will outright ban people for speaking out&#8230;or talking bad about their forum or the staff&#8230;but yet they expect our staff to sit back and allow them to trash other members.
> 
> I guess I dont understand why people cant just be civil to one another......why do people need to prove something on a website....


meh, i like to poke fun at people but i don't think i start sh*t really. i think the mods are too nice honestly...just ban the people that are making the pointless threads and talking sh*t constantly.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> why,,lol by me saying um gonna f*ck people up....? by that i harmlessly ment Example: R u going 2 the party un qoute..
> 
> i am not hard up that i am going to E thug everyone fool,,,
> 
> ...


Honestly this is why Cue-If you really need an answer to explain it man....

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

3. Excessive use of profanity.
* Attempts to repeatedly subvert the swear filter
* Use of profanity while breaking rule #1.

I'm not just limiting this to you either Cue-So dont feel that way-
IMO-Your post was a bit much....

I'm one of the more relaxed mods anyhow......
If you feel the need to continue with Scrappy-Take it to pm or keep it clean is all I ask....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

You know, AK, there's a system on this site that allows you to send a private message to members. I think it's called a PM.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyway....back to youtube videos....
This dude's celebrating a be prematurely


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I am now going to look up Tyron and see if he beatrs up other crazy monsters.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm one of the more relaxed mods anyhow......
> If you feel the need to continue with Scrappy-Take it to pm or keep it clean is all I ask....


There's nothing to continue through pm. He has no understanding of the English language and thought I was attacking him when I quoted something from a vid. (I even put it in quotations.) Even after explaining it was a quote he still doesn't get it and is flipping out.

edit- damn I need to learn how to spell.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

can't we all just get along.. Hey look a lamp


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just get along???

Hell your around the corner and up everyones ass.

I dont think we could get along much more then that...unless your forcing it..haha sorry...drinking again...damn it









RIP CORY


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Just get along???
> 
> Hell your around the corner and up everyones ass.
> 
> ...


you're not the only one


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> "I was one of the few members who could actually f***ing spell, let alone use proper f***ing grammar!"
> Lol. The first time I read that line I spit pepsi all over my monitor.


But for the fact that I'm actually a good member go I.







That was great!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Just get along???
> 
> Hell your around the corner and up everyones ass.
> 
> ...


you're not the only one








[/quote]

Go EAGLES...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

cueball said:


> why,,lol by me saying um gonna f*ck people up....? by that i harmlessly ment Example: R u going 2 the party un qoute..
> 
> i am not hard up that i am going to E thug everyone fool,,,
> 
> ...


aaaaaaand...

cueball gets sat down in the corner...with jiggy...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Who Let the Dogs Out


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

YoU FaiL , FaiLuRe ,EpiC FaiL!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

look dudes ,, i am no e thug,, my first 2 years on this site was great everyone got along, i got much respect,, people was interested in my job i was more than willing to share some story's,but when member attack me on daily bases pick, pick ,pick,pick,,"and i am not backing down" i am not leaving my fav. web site because someone picks on me,,once ya get picked on so long you go sour, this last 3 months i guess i have had enuf. So i fought back with a few curse words (come on mods you let corey and other member call me "goat f*cker) thats vary shameful for me joke or no joke ,,,,me and tinkerbell have many PM's back and forth chatting about farm animal care i learn about half i know from her" a real smart girl but every time i cringe as to what member put on here about me and hope she don't think wrong of me..it shouldn't be like that on a animal keeping site at all....not at all, if you ask me the MODS got lazy, stopped caring for the site and it went down hill, if you don't like me screw you stop giving me something to fight over and i well not offend anyone like albert einstine said for evey action theres a"equal and opposite reaction "enuf said


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Look, this is the easiest way I can possibly say it....

I

WASN'T

TALKING

ABOUT

YOU.

Now can we please get back to the topic? We were having fun until you flipped out.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

screw you iam not talking about you terd i am talking about everyone that are smart asses on here,, feel guilty much...?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

cueball said:


> (come on mods you let corey and other member call me "goat f*cker)


Sorry, couldn't resist. See quote in my signature







Chill out Cue, may be a good idea to actually think about what you are posting before you do it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Look dudes, My first 2 years on this site people were interested in my testicles, and how they can play checkers with a lamp. All I ask is for everyone to respect the pie. Because when you don't respect the pie, you break your mothers back. Its way to early in the morning for this crybaby soup opera stick it in my ass p*ssy sh*t, so kindly don't suck on the pacifier after its been up everybody in the lounges bum. I don't know whose playing with whose ass, but this is getting kind of pathetic so cut it out before you wake up duck taped to a telephone pole in nothing but a diaper sucking on a shitty pacifier. Peace, Love and Coffee.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 Gun Sounds!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

My favourite is not a humerous one but it absolutely blew me away the first time I saw it.

Paul Potts on Britians got Talent 2007


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

This is sparta !!!






This Is Sparta! ~Another Techno Remix~






300 This is SPARTA!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Two of my favorites:

Seinfeld Auditions

WHAT'S THE DEEEEAL WITH GOOORNN NUTSSS???









Star Wars auditions


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

cueball said:


> screw you iam not talking about you terd i am talking about everyone that are smart asses on here,, feel guilty much...?


lol. and you wonder why people are starting to get fed up.

chill out on the e-thug attempts.

and who calls someone "turd" is it the early 1990s again?


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

why won't these embed for me anymore?????


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> My favourite is not a humerous one but it absolutely blew me away the first time I saw it.
> 
> Paul Potts on Britians got Talent 2007


yeah blew me away too. i also embeded it for ya


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

VRM said:


> why won't these embed for me anymore?????


Did you go to post options and turn HTML on? Here ya go.

Album Cover Wars - by man vs. magnet & Ugly Pictures


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Weird Incidents caught on camera


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> (come on mods you let corey and other member call me "goat f*cker)


Sorry, couldn't resist. See quote in my signature







Chill out Cue, may be a good idea to actually think about what you are posting before you do it.








[/quote]
HAHHAHAA! cueball you dumbfuck. now i can add whiney little bitch to you list of credentials.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Monkey's are funny!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'M DOLEMITE MUTHA F***A!!)


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Katt Williams is a funny dude!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Not my favorite one, just very disturbing....

Has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I See Your Camel Toe by Bob & Tom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately one of my fav's
I know it's wrong to laugh but he's ok so...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't get enough of this kid!!!

Especially the last one, "Goodbye Blue Sky" it is chilling how well he plays it!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Not my favorite one, just very disturbing....
> 
> Has anyone seen this yet?


If theres a camel up the hill what?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Better version then both Hendrix and Dylan imo
http://www.liveleak.com/e/553_1182601126
Don't remember where I first seen it and can't find it on youtube


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

They are all stoned????


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1P7oGdbY33M&...feature=related


----------

